# Un bicchiere di vino con un panino ...



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2019)

Quando vi siete sentiti piene d’amore e amati?
Anche qui si possono fare elenchi o trattati o tratteggiare una immagine.


----------



## MariLea (7 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando vi siete sentiti piene d’amore e amati?
> Anche qui si possono fare elenchi o trattati o tratteggiare una immagine.


Un buon bicchiere di vino sempre :mexican:
Sarò presuntuosa, ma mi son sentita sempre amata, sin da bambina,
perfino quando son stata tradita non ho dubitato un solo istante che mi amasse...


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2019)

Il prossimo titolo  sarà maledetta primavera o si può dare di più?


----------



## Marjanna (7 Giugno 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Il prossimo titolo  sarà maledetta primavera o si può dare di più?


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Il prossimo titolo  sarà maledetta primavera o si può dare di più?


Le adoro entrambe.
Puoi aprire una discussione anche tu e intitolarla come ti piace.
Il bicchiere di vino con un panino era la felicità.
La canzone è tremenda, però mi è piaciuto usare la frase come titolo perché, per me, ci si sente amati quando non si sentono importanti le cose, ma essere con qualcuno.


----------



## Minerva (8 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le adoro entrambe.
> *Puoi aprire una discussione anche tu e intitolarla come ti piace.*
> Il bicchiere di vino con un panino era la felicità.
> La canzone è tremenda, però mi è piaciuto usare la frase come titolo perché, per me, ci si sente amati quando non si sentono importanti le cose, ma essere con qualcuno.


non ci avevo pensato.
il bicchiere di vino con un panino è la felicità con le cose semplici, o meglio ...quando sei con la persona giusta e con lo stato d'animo giusto sei predisposto a goderti ogni attimo .
banalmente il segreto della felicità a saper apprezzare quello che si ha.molta gente passa il tempo perdendo pezzi di vita a lamentarsi di quello che non vorrebbe o che vorrebbe .uno spreco.
per capire bene certe cose devi passare brutti momenti e , come quando passi un mal di pancia e la normalità è piacevole senza il fastidio e stai bene, cosa che senza quel dolore non avresti apprezzato.
Io penso positivo 
Perché son vivo perché son vivo 
Io penso positivo 
Perché son vivo e finché son vivo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci avevo pensato.
> il bicchiere di vino con un panino è la felicità con le cose semplici, o meglio ...quando sei con la persona giusta e con lo stato d'animo giusto sei predisposto a goderti ogni attimo .
> banalmente il segreto della felicità a saper apprezzare quello che si ha.molta gente passa il tempo perdendo pezzi di vita a lamentarsi di quello che non vorrebbe o che vorrebbe .uno spreco.
> per capire bene certe cose devi passare brutti momenti e , come quando passi un mal di pancia e la normalità è piacevole senza il fastidio e stai bene, cosa che senza quel dolore non avresti apprezzato.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2019)

A me sembra interessante vedere cosa ci fa sentire amati.
Per dire a me sembra che sia un atto evidente di disponibilità, amicizia, dedizione e poi amore, in un contesto in gli atti sono constanti, andare a prendere una amica che ha perso le chiavi, sostenerla se non sta bene, portarla in ospedale, preparare un cibo buono, condividere risate, avere attenzione per le sue parole e il suo sentire. Fare in generale cose che potrebbero pesare se non fossero fatte per qualcuno a cui vogliamo bene.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando vi siete sentiti piene d’amore e amati?
> .


Quando per venire a proteggermi l'altra persona ha esposto il fianco a quello che, dato il suo non tirarsi indietro per potermi proteggere, io avrei potuto gettarle addosso in ogni modo e forms


----------



## Martes (8 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando vi siete sentiti piene d’amore e amati?
> Anche qui si possono fare elenchi o trattati o tratteggiare una immagine.


Quando, in una situazione che generalmente avrebbe causato distanza se non distruzione, lui è stato con me, mettendo in gioco tutto se stesso e mi ha sostenuta col coltello tra i denti in un frangente in cui chiunque altro avrebbe potuto (o almeno voluto), con quel coltello, ammazzarmi.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando vi siete sentiti piene d’amore e amati?
> Anche qui si possono fare elenchi o trattati o tratteggiare una immagine.


Sentirsi amati ... un concetto molto variabile da persona a persona. A qualcuno basta poco ( una decina di messaggi al giorno con tanto di cuoricini come contorno, qualcuno si sente amato per un centinaio di messaggi al giorno, qualcun’altro per i mazzi di fiori ricevuti, per le dichiarazioni ricevute, per la quantità e la qualità del tempo condiviso...
Quello che ho notato è la discrepanza fra il gesto che viene fatto da qualcuno e la traduzione che fa la persona che lo riceve. Spesso viene considerato sicuro segno d’amore la quantità di messaggi ricevuti, ma probabilmente dall’altra parte si trova un logorroico che ha molto tempo a disposizione, quindi anche da perdere.
Spesso siamo come topini che mentre il gatto gioca con noi ci illudiamo “ oooh come mi ama, ci gioca con me da 1 ora”.
Ignorando che lo scopo del gatto è solo di mangiare il topino.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2019)

Quando mi ha fatto un pompino in spiaggia.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2019)

(troppo sintetico?)


----------



## Lara3 (10 Giugno 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sentirsi amati ... un concetto molto variabile da persona a persona. A qualcuno basta poco ( una decina di messaggi al giorno con tanto di cuoricini come contorno, qualcuno si sente amato per un centinaio di messaggi al giorno, qualcun’altro per i mazzi di fiori ricevuti, per le dichiarazioni ricevute, per la quantità e la qualità del tempo condiviso...
> Quello che ho notato è la discrepanza fra il gesto che viene fatto da qualcuno e la traduzione che fa la persona che lo riceve. Spesso viene considerato sicuro segno d’amore la quantità di messaggi ricevuti, ma probabilmente dall’altra parte si trova un logorroico che ha molto tempo a disposizione, quindi anche da perdere.
> Spesso siamo come topini che mentre il gatto gioca con noi ci illudiamo “ oooh come mi ama, ci gioca con me da 1 ora”.
> Ignorando che lo scopo del gatto è solo di mangiare il topino.


Come spesso accade a tutti noi , anche io sicuramente avrò mal inteso dei gesti, sopravvalutati o sottovalutati. 
Io, come già detto altre volte, mi sento amata quando lui percorre centinaia di km per trovarmi. Mi sento amata, ma non so perché rimango sempre un po’ diffidente. Oppure quando nonostante i vari rischi invia dei fiori a casa. Oppure da come organizza i nostri incontri. Per i camerieri sembriamo una coppia che festeggia un anniversario, ma dopo un paio di volte che ci vede nell’arco di pochi mesi probabilmente ci considera quello che effettivamente siamo.
Mi sento amata perché effettivamente vuol passare del tempo con me, aldilà del tempo passato in una camera e più di quello che io ho a disposizione e posso dare. Per la pazienza che ha nei miei momenti fragili.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quando mi ha fatto un pompino in spiaggia.


Dai Danny.... sei tu o Paolo travestito da Danny ?


----------



## Lara3 (10 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> (troppo sintetico?)


Insomma ... ti basta poco


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dai Danny.... sei tu o Paolo travestito da Danny ?


Più che altro, perché una fellatio non può essere interpretata come una disposizione d'amore?
Tutti hanno svicolato dalla fisicità e dal sesso, come se non fosse il più straordinario mezzo di comunicazione di cui la coppia dispone.
Perché?


----------



## Lara3 (10 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro, perché una fellatio non può essere interpretata come una disposizione d'amore?
> Tutti hanno svicolato dalla fisicità e dal sesso, come se non fosse il più straordinario mezzo di comunicazione di cui la coppia dispone.
> Perché?


È possibile che questo sia un gesto d’amore, ma non è sufficiente. Se è solo questo e nient’altro, direi che proprio non ci siamo. Ma io ti ho detto che sono una diffidente che non si accontenta di poco.
E’ anche vero che se questo gesto non c’è allora avrei anche io dei dubbi sulla relazione.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È possibile che questo sia un gesto d’amore, ma non è sufficiente. Se è solo questo e nient’altro, direi che proprio non ci siamo. Ma io ti ho detto che sono una diffidente che non si accontenta di poco.


Quindi il sesso, da solo, può nascondere una fregatura?
Sì, può essere, ma quando viene usato male.
In tanti post ho notato molta diffidenza nei riguardi del sesso, quasi non fosse uno strumento di condivisioni su più livelli, ma un modo per usare e essere usati.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi il sesso, da solo, può nascondere una fregatura?
> Sì, può essere, ma quando viene usato male.


Se i patti sono chiari dall’inizio, si chiarisce se si parla solo di sesso o anche di sentimenti, allora nessun rischio.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sentirsi amati ... un concetto molto variabile da persona a persona. A qualcuno basta poco ( una decina di messaggi al giorno con tanto di cuoricini come contorno, qualcuno si sente amato per un centinaio di messaggi al giorno, qualcun’altro per i mazzi di fiori ricevuti, per le dichiarazioni ricevute, per la quantità e la qualità del tempo condiviso...
> Quello che ho notato è la discrepanza fra il gesto che viene fatto da qualcuno e la traduzione che fa la persona che lo riceve. Spesso viene considerato sicuro segno d’amore la quantità di messaggi ricevuti, ma probabilmente dall’altra parte si trova un logorroico che ha molto tempo a disposizione, quindi anche da perdere.
> Spesso siamo come topini che mentre il gatto gioca con noi ci illudiamo “ oooh come mi ama, ci gioca con me da 1 ora”.
> Ignorando che lo scopo del gatto è solo di mangiare il topino.


Già.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro, perché una fellatio non può essere interpretata come una disposizione d'amore?
> Tutti hanno svicolato dalla fisicità e dal sesso, come se non fosse il più straordinario mezzo di comunicazione di cui la coppia dispone.
> Perché?


Perché pur nella sua semplicità può avere significati diversi.
Del resto hai avuto anche tu una ragazza che non si faceva problemi con tanti.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2019)

Io mi sono sentita amata quando ho visto il desiderio e la sensibilità per comprendermi nel profondo.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché pur nella sua semplicità può avere significati diversi.
> Del resto hai avuto anche tu una ragazza che non si faceva problemi con tanti.


Infatti il piano di comunicazione sessuale lo dava a vedere. 
Non c'era bisogno di spiegarlo anche a parole


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2019)

Quello del non saper interpretare il linguaggio del sesso è una carenza che ho notato molto spesso.
Saper dare piacere all'altro con piacere è un messaggio d'amore inequivocabile. Pensare solo al proprio è sintomo di modesto sentimento.
Quando una donna fa un pompino chiaramente mostra quello che sente e questo viene percepito. 
Il profondo lo coglie anche un amico. L'aiuto può dartelo anche una persona buona per natura. L'empatia può mostrarla chiunque.
Ma quel piacere donato vale più di tanti ti amo apparentemente passionali, ma che crollano davanti a un pompino fatto male, senza cuore, senza coinvolgimento.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quello del non saper interpretare il linguaggio del sesso è una carenza che ho notato molto spesso.
> Saper dare piacere all'altro con piacere è un messaggio d'amore inequivocabile. Pensare solo al proprio è sintomo di modesto sentimento.
> Quando una donna fa un pompino chiaramente mostra quello che sente e questo viene percepito.
> Il profondo lo coglie anche un amico. L'aiuto può dartelo anche una persona buona per natura. L'empatia può mostrarla chiunque.
> Ma quel piacere donato vale più di tanti ti amo apparentemente passionali, ma che crollano davanti a un pompino fatto male, senza cuore, senza coinvolgimento.


Ho idea che tu interpreti il sesso.
Si può fare sesso con forte passione senza un briciolo di amore.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho idea che tu interpreti il sesso.
> Si può fare sesso con forte passione senza un briciolo di amore.


Certo. 
Ma si può dire ti amo per la stessa ragione. 
Il linguaggio va sempre interpretato.


----------



## Rosarose (11 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quello del non saper interpretare il linguaggio del sesso è una carenza che ho notato molto spesso.
> Saper dare piacere all'altro con piacere è un messaggio d'amore inequivocabile. Pensare solo al proprio è sintomo di modesto sentimento.
> Quando una donna fa un pompino chiaramente mostra quello che sente e questo viene percepito.
> Il profondo lo coglie anche un amico. L'aiuto può dartelo anche una persona buona per natura. L'empatia può mostrarla chiunque.
> Ma quel piacere donato vale più di tanti ti amo apparentemente passionali, ma che crollano davanti a un pompino fatto male, senza cuore, senza coinvolgimento.


È un punto di vista che io condivido in pieno. Mi viene in mente il romanzo L'amante. Un'anno di sesso dove sembrava esserci solo quello, incontri passionali e Stop. Ma è solo alla fine che i due protagonisti capiscono quanto si sono amati. 
Si può davvero fare sesso per un'anno in modo passionale e coinvolgente mettendoci solo il corpo e niente altro??
Il linguaggio del corpo avrà anche lui la sua importanza?
Io credo che mentire con il corpo per molto tempo sia impossibile.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> È un punto di vista che io condivido in pieno. Mi viene in mente il romanzo L'amante. Un'anno di sesso dove sembrava esserci solo quello, incontri passionali e Stop. Ma è solo alla fine che i due protagonisti capiscono quanto si sono amati.
> Si può davvero fare sesso per un'anno in modo passionale e coinvolgente mettendoci solo il corpo e niente altro??
> Il linguaggio del corpo avrà anche lui la sua importanza?
> Io credo che mentire con il corpo per molto tempo sia impossibile.
> ...


Secondo me il problema è che quello che non si riesce a comprendere è che tra solo sesso (cosa impossibile dopo un anno) e amore, ci sono una miriade di sentimenti diversi e altrettanto appaganti


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma si può dire ti amo per la stessa ragione.
> Il linguaggio va sempre interpretato.


Certo.
Ma stiamo cercando di capire non cosa faccia piacere, ma cosa sia segno di amore.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> È un punto di vista che io condivido in pieno. Mi viene in mente il romanzo L'amante. Un anno di sesso dove sembrava esserci solo quello, incontri passionali e Stop. Ma è solo alla fine che i due protagonisti capiscono quanto si sono amati.
> Si può davvero fare sesso per un anno in modo passionale e coinvolgente mettendoci solo il corpo e niente altro??
> Il linguaggio del corpo avrà anche lui la sua importanza?
> Io credo che mentire con il corpo per molto tempo sia impossibile.
> ...


Invece è possibile. Altrimenti non si creerebbero equivoci.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma stiamo cercando di capire non cosa faccia piacere, ma cosa sia segno di amore.


Due cose strettamente collegate.
Non puoi non darmi piacere se mi ami.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece è possibile. Altrimenti non si creerebbero equivoci.


Gli equivoci ci sono quando si guarda troppo a sé stessi e non si percepisce l'altro, ovvero quando la distanza parte in primis da noi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Due cose strettamente collegate.
> Non puoi non darmi piacere se mi ami.


Ma dare piacere non è segno di amore. 
Altrimenti sai quanto love in the air...


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dare piacere non è segno di amore.
> Altrimenti sai quanto love in the air...


E' l'amore che deve dare piacere.
Se l'amore non ne dà... non è amore.
Condizione necessaria.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' l'amore che deve dare piacere.
> Se l'amore non ne dà... non è amore.
> Condizione necessaria.


Condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente.


Certo, ci vuole anche altro. 
Ma senza ciò che è necessario non ha senso neppure cercarlo.


----------

